# All Digests for Newsletter 3002



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 10, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Played Chicken and LOST! Help Please
This Afghan touched my heart
A Two in One Slouchy/Beanie ..... (TC)
Bonanza my yarn arrived today
Chistmas stockings
Need help with a border suggestion
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

K 5 stitches together
Gnome Bunny Egg Cozy free crochet pattern
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Brigitte Bear
My knits over the past six weeks.
Toddler pullover
The Foot.......
2 Carol's clever shawls
Swedenme Onesie with long legs
It is not Red Heart Ombre or Red Heart Stripes
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Creative insults - without using four letter words
Who do you count on in these times?
Class charge!
kk's goofy giggles
Extra Long Wait at the Pharmacy
Another teacher post.
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
Sometimes life seems so unfair
kk's Wisconsin's Wily Winter Who Won't Wilt
Mother Nature ruled
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Child's Cardigan For Sale
Blue shawl for sale
need i skein of noro kumo, color 3 turquoise
SOLD 4 Skeins Beautiful You Yarn - ALL ONE LOT
*Links and Resources*

Free: Calliope Cow Ragdoll pattern-C
Coral Cardigan for Women, XS-5X (K)
Vine Shawl (K)
Cable Trimmed Bolero for Women, 34" to 42" (K)
Frances Cardigan for Girls, 6 mos to 8 yrs (C)
Bonnie Baby Blanket (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Mandala Sequins Pattern
*Other Crafts*

Liver of sulphur .... 'antique' patina process
Cricut - Cherry Blossoms
Decorated hearts


----------

